# How does JetBlue show D*



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey there. I was wondering how JetBlue's D* system works? Is there any technical information floating around about it? 

TIA,
Strong


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I've read that the service is actually something like a 24 channel hotel setup (i.e. there's not a receiver in every seat, just 24 receivers each tuned into one channel with modulated output)
The dish is likely in a bubble controlled by a gyro and GPS for continious, accurate positioning, (like RV system) as I do not think a phased array antenna was commercially available until last year (bunch of signal mirrors on a flat surface), and jetblue I think has been around longer.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

there are not 24 receivers! There are 2 receivers. The two Multi-channel Receiver Modulators (MRM) act as tuners, among other things, and each handles twelve channels of the service. read more here. http://www.airfax.com/airfax/features/viewstory.asp?filepath=feb2004\livetv.htm


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

How do they keep the phone line connected??? :sure:


----------



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

bigrick said:


> there are not 24 receivers! There are 2 receivers. The two Multi-channel Receiver Modulators (MRM) act as tuners, among other things, and each handles twelve channels of the service. read more here. http://www.airfax.com/airfax/features/viewstory.asp?filepath=feb2004%5Clivetv.htm


Thanks for the link. It was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

RAD said:


> How do they keep the phone line connected??? :sure:


Really long wire? A cell phone that is suppose to be turned off during flight?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

bigrick said:


> there are not 24 receivers! There are 2 receivers. The two Multi-channel Receiver Modulators (MRM) act as tuners, among other things, and each handles twelve channels of the service. read more here.  http://www.airfax.com/airfax/features/viewstory.asp?filepath=feb2004\livetv.htm


Rick - thanks for the link. This was a fascinating read.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

RAD said:


> How do they keep the phone line connected??? :sure:


Haven't you ever heard of Verizon AirFone? 
(formerly GTE AirFone)

Only $4 to connect :eek2: and $4 a minute :eek2: , unless you're a Verizon Wireless customer ($0.69/minute).


----------

